# Crappy jack in the box XD



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here he is.

Took a while to make. Came out meh. I hope you guys like it. Others like it, I dont. XD I hope you guys like it. Im painting the crank yellow


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

You're gonna scare the heck out of some poor kid and give him nightmares for the rest of his life.

You say others like it, but you don't.
I believe we tend to be too critical of our own work, we have done the work on it and know how it is made.
Therefore we know every inch of it, while others just enjoy it for what it is.

My wife tells me I'm that way too, if it isn't perfect, I'm not happy with it.
While everyone who see it loves it, I still think it doesn't meet my expecations.
We need to lighten up on ourselves.
After all how many people can say they can build something like you have.

I think it is great, keep up the good work.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

good point strange1!

And anyways, i know how you feel but in the lighting and mood and everything it turns almost anything scary. I would be creeped out by that in my room anyway though


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually, I think the Jack part is great... I think if you just made the Box bigger so it's in proportion and put a lid on it you'd be there. The clown is certainly creepy and freaky enough.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ill add a Lid if I can find a matching one. Its probably gonna hold a scythe with blood on it or maybe not. Ill see.

And def, Bubbles, strobe lights, and red spot lights with carnival music will be all around it 


more to come


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

not to bad, reminds me of that clown doll from poltergeist.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree...it needs a bigger box. Other than that....I think it is pretty darn creepy and will look fantastic with some up-lighting.

Great job!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I fixed up a lot more...

I have terrible news... as I was walking up the stairs carrying his head, the head broke in 2, and had to be re glued. I really dont know if I want to risk putting it up again. Seeing it may break from the repairs. (The glue may dry, but the head may come off. =/

what should i do guys


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well put stitch marks where you glued it and then dont put head back ontill it's time to use it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks pretty darn creepy to me, I hope you can get it fixed well enough to use!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its working on being fixed. Almost done. 2 more weeks.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Stich marks are a great idea. Will definitely add to the creep factor.


----------

